# How to change bulb Coralife dual 28W light?



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

How to change bulb on Coralife dual 28W Colormax light?
Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The compact fluorescent ones?

And if I recall, the 28W bulbs are square pins.

So, in that case, theres a little black square plug with wires attached coming out from inside the fixture. You pull the black bit away from the white plastic/ceramic part of the bulb end. Once thats detached you can pull the bulb out of the unit, in coralif fixtures they are usually held in with some rubber bands, and some aluminum pinching clamp-like things.


----------

